# Virgin camper!



## Chocolate (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all, I'm picking up my first camper at the weekend - 1986 VW T25 and I'm so excited! Planning several adventures, but I'm actually looking forward to escaping the rat race with my kindle, my dog, and a good bottle of wine (even if its just overnight). Any other lone female escapists out there, or am I the only one?


----------



## n brown (Jul 24, 2012)

good for you mate,theres quite a few on this site and i believe they have girl only get togethers,i can only speculate what goes on  at these meets,but i believe there is unseemly laughter involved


----------



## suej (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi and :welcome: No your not on your own here there's a few lone lady vanners..I'm sure the girls will be along soon to say hi.  They often have a meet up..just watch out for posts

Sue


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcome: :banana:


----------



## lotty (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:
You're not the only lone lady camper there are quite a few. You would be most welcome to join us on our Ladies only meets, won't be long for the next one I'm sure, I'm having withdrawals. NB is right, we get up to all sorts of things including laughing! Check out our last meet on the forum menu under the meets and gatherings section, there are lots of photo's of us:scared: (sorry don't know how to post the link)
Jen ( kimbowbil) is the rally coordinator and usually arranges the ladies meets so keep your eye out.
Lotty


----------



## Viktor (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Makzine (Jul 24, 2012)

:welcome: and have :fun: :wave:


----------



## hulio (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site :cheers:


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site and to the wonderful life of a campervan owner, you wont look back! I am also a lone female camper plus dog, and as others have  mentioned, there is another women only camp coming up soon, its planned for sept but jen (Kimbowbill) who organises it is still away after last meet, date not finalised yet but it would be great if you could come.As Lotty said we had a brilliant time last one, and i have just come back from a big meet in Suffolk whhich was amazing.  I thought it would be easier as i had already met a couple of the women but in actual fact everyone was so friendly i dont know if it mattered.  Which part of the country are you in?


----------



## Chocolate (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi there! I'm in South Wales, in the Brecon Beacons (loads of wild places to escape to!).


----------



## mandymops (Jul 26, 2012)

*Another lone lady*

Hi and welcome,:welcome:
There seem to be loads of us and we all seem to travel with our canine friends. I sometimes travel with my teenage daughter when she's not otherwise engaged. I strongly recommend going to a meet as soon as possible. Went to my first a week ago and a friendlier bunch you couldn't hope to meet. It was great fun and can't wait for the next one. Hope to see you soon.:goodluck:


----------



## chubadub (Jul 26, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome Chocolate ...I really like your name its my favourite word in the english language:lol-053: ....I really want to go to the ladies meet but depending on dates and location etc and I have a little problem of not being able to drive the van hmmmmm ?? tricky.

There are loads of lovely ladies on here and the fellas are ok too I suppose .....Hope you enjoy your travels its true what they say you will never look back, such a fabulous lifestyle and very relaxing.

Jac


----------



## rach82 (Jul 26, 2012)

:welcome:

Good luck with the new van - :have fun:


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome 

A good username and good location too.  I'm just an hour away and aim to have a night in the Beacons most weeks through the year.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome Chocolate. There is a meet in South Wales on 22/23 September which you might be interested in.  Plenty of single campers attend meets, women and men, so you will never feel alone, lots also have dogs and there's always a friendly welcome.

Have a look at the thread 'Wales meet date & list'

Happy travelling.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ooops sorry wrong date for the Welsh meet - it's the 8th and 9th of September.


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 26, 2012)

Millie said:


> Ooops sorry wrong date for the Welsh meet - it's the 8th and 9th of September.



I was just going to post that Millie when yours appeared!  Great minds etc!


----------



## Chocolate (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi all...gosh, what a lovely welcome! I know the Hogs Head - great pub! Something strange has happened - I've suddenly started noticing campervans in all sorts of places while driving home from work! Laybys, supermarket car parks, quiet out of the way places...I never would have noticed them before! Is this normal?? It feels like I've joined a special secret club! Lol!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 26, 2012)

Chocolate said:


> Hi all...gosh, what a lovely welcome! I know the Hogs Head - great pub! Something strange has happened - I've suddenly started noticing campervans in all sorts of places while driving home from work! Laybys, supermarket car parks, quiet out of the way places...I never would have noticed them before! Is this normal?? It feels like I've joined a special secret club! Lol!



You Have !!! :banana:


----------



## lotusanne (Jul 26, 2012)

Chocolate said:


> Hi all...gosh, what a lovely welcome! I know the Hogs Head - great pub! Something strange has happened - I've suddenly started noticing campervans in all sorts of places while driving home from work! Laybys, supermarket car parks, quiet out of the way places...I never would have noticed them before! Is this normal?? It feels like I've joined a special secret club! Lol!



Haha, yes its normal, and so is wanting to look inside them all!  -and sometimes peeping in windows...or is that only me?!I think if people like campervanning enough to want buy one, and then want to wild camp and enjoy the getting away from it all etc and also want to go on a forum like this and actively help each other... then there's a pretty good chance that we will get on!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 27, 2012)

:ditto:


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I struggle to understand why some people don't like it all. Good job we're all different. :lol-053:


----------



## Chocolate (Jul 28, 2012)

Picked the van up today - it's parked on the drive and I want to sleep in it tonight. On the drive. Well, now I have it, it needs to be used!


----------



## n brown (Jul 28, 2012)

Chocolate said:


> Picked the van up today - it's parked on the drive and I want to sleep in it tonight. On the drive. Well, now I have it, it needs to be used!


its not officially considered barmy to sleep in a camper on the drive,as long as its your drive and your camper


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jul 29, 2012)

When we bought our very first tent we put it up in the lounge and slept in it :sleep-027:


----------



## mandymops (Jul 29, 2012)

Chocolate said:


> Picked the van up today - it's parked on the drive and I want to sleep in it tonight. On the drive. Well, now I have it, it needs to be used!



Not at all.:rolleyes2: We did that.:lol-053:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 29, 2012)

I have just had forty winks in mine ......:sleep-027:_Bliss !!!! _


----------

